# gto exhaust sepecs



## gto rookie (Feb 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the specs of the 06GTO? I want to put a Borla Turbo XL mufflers on my car but I dont know the sizes and if they will fit.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

when in doubt, get a 2.5". XR-1's are good mufflers too.


----------



## gto rookie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good Looking out!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had enough mufflers put on to know that a 2.5" in/out aluminized muffler can fit any exhaust ever made. You can always make the inlet bigger, and you can always just insert the smaller tube in and weld it on that way. It's only when you use clamps that you really have to worry about same size pipe and muffler inlets. 

Borlas are nice but they are expensive, i would suggest either a dynomax ultra flow series, or a magnaflow 4x11 or 4x14. about half the price and just as good.


----------

